
Panic as panic alarms meant to keep granny and little Timmy safe prove a privacy - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/11/panic_alarms_hackable/
======
based2
[https://fidusinfosec.com/exploiting-10000-devices-used-by-
br...](https://fidusinfosec.com/exploiting-10000-devices-used-by-britains-
most-vulnerable/)

